# Can you help me out with a mozzarrella issue?



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Tried to make mozzarella today, using Ricki's cheesemaking kit. 

Had store bought milk that was pasteurized (not "ultra pasteurized"). It didn't form a good curd. I ended up with queso fresco -- which, while it wasn't what I was aiming for, is a happy accident. :happy2: It eventually formed a curd and I strained it through cheesecloth, but it never got stretchy. 

I then successfully made a very tasty batch of mozzarella with powdered milk and cream. I _also _doubled the rennet because I know the Amazon fulfillment center that the box came out if is in Phoenix, and has been criticized for high temperatures (in excess of 100 degrees) in their warehouse. That makes for lousy working conditions for the workers ... and potentially bad for rennet, too. 

So, was the problem the rennet or the store bought milk? 

Next batch I make with store bought milk, I'll double the rennet anyway -- at worst, I'll end up with queso fresco again, which is not a bad thing -- but I'm curious if anyone knows the answer off hand.

(Oh, is there any good easy way to get cheese out of cheesecloth? I finally threw it in the washing machine after stirring it vigorously in near-boiling water with dish soap didn't get it clean.)


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Homogenized milk doesn't make good cheese of any kind. The process makes the milk fat globules much smaller so they stay mixed into the milk fluid. It ruins the milk's ability to curd well. Try to get your hands on un-homogenized milk and it will turn out okay. The rennet prolly isn't the problem. You can usually find un-**** milk at food co-ops and fancier grocery stores.


----------



## bacon (Nov 9, 2014)

If you cannot find non-homogenized milk, you should be able to get a good curd by mixing a half a teaspoon of calcium chloride in to the milk. It is cheating a bit, but if you make a lot of cheese and do not have a good source for fresh milk, it is worth it! You can find some at cheesemaking shops or online.


----------

